# Amplificador 10w Mono



## yurdy (Sep 13, 2010)

*Este es mi primer tema ¡y espero que les guste! 
Les traigo un amplificador pequeño de 10 watts de potencia...
Es práctico y muy fácil de armar (sin mencionar su bajo costo), ideal para personas que recién entran al mundo de los amplis y a todas estas cosas de la electrónica...
Cualquier cosa, ¡pregunten!
Aunque allí está bastante claro...
Allí en el archivo les adjunto unas foticos de la placa:*


----------



## Mckeiton (Sep 14, 2010)

trabaja bien en  bajas frecuencias ? a partir de 20 khz??


----------



## Robo (Sep 14, 2010)

mckeiton, 20 khz es de las mas altas frecuencias que podemos oir, tal vez te referias a 20 hz, y si es asi, responde mas o menos desde 30


----------



## jorge morales (Sep 14, 2010)

aqui en contraras lo necesario para tu amplificador que necesitas, saludos https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/mini-amplificador-8633/


----------



## Mckeiton (Sep 16, 2010)

si , me referia a 20 hz, disculpenme. se me colo la K.
Gracias por los links.
30 hz ya me va bien...


----------



## Robo (Sep 16, 2010)

ok, ahora lo que necesitas es 2 A en la alimentacion, para que trabaje bien


----------



## Mckeiton (Sep 16, 2010)

2 amperios de alimentacion??? que barbaridad, no? eso chupa mas que una central !!


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 16, 2010)

Hola yurdy.

La resistencia de 22 ohmios, debe ser de 2.2 ohmios (mira la hoja de datos del TDA2003).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Robo (Sep 16, 2010)

hola, en realidad, 2Aes para uso no excesivo, asi te da casi 10w a 4 ohms
si piensas que 2A es mucho para un amplificador,te asombraras alver el de los mosfet a 1250w, consume 25A


----------



## Picchip (Feb 2, 2011)

lo de la resistencia que decia elaficionado es verdad?

Gracias y saludos


----------



## Mckeiton (Feb 3, 2011)

, se referira a k hom sera de 2k.2 hom


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 3, 2011)

Mckeiton dijo:


> , se referira a k hom sera de 2k.2 hom


 
 *homs* son ohms  ? 

2k2 va sin el puntito 

Ohm , Ampere ; Volta , Herz , Watt , Joule , y mil etcéteras más son los apellidos de científicos . . .  algunos más locos que otros 

¡ Pero más respeto con ellos che !


----------



## pinuchi (Abr 30, 2011)

Que parlante usastes para este ampli? de cuantos ohm y w?


----------



## yurdy (May 2, 2011)

*Pues usé unos de 3w y 4Ω... 
No creo que haya sido lo mejor pero... ya que, no? *


----------



## ragdesy (May 6, 2011)

oye yo busco un amplificador stereo de 10 w se puede modificar el tuyo poniendole un circuito integrado?? o en que varia?? 
gracias un abrazo.


----------



## Picchip (May 7, 2011)

Lo que tendrias que hacer es montar dos circuitos, es decir hacer el esquema pero doble. 2 mono es 1 estero 

Saludos


----------



## ragdesy (May 7, 2011)

Gracias picchip !! 
Es una buena idea, nada mas que tengo un problema me quiero ahorrar todo ese espacio con un circuito integrado, no sabes de alguno que yo pueda utilizar??? Te lo agradeceria mucho muchasa gracias!!!
Saludos!


----------



## Picchip (May 8, 2011)

el tda2005, busca su datasheet a ver si te sirve.

Saludos


----------



## pandacba (May 9, 2011)

Tenes el TDA2006 5 pines capsula TO220, 6W sobre 8ohms y 24V y 12W sobre 4 ohms y 24V







Esquema de un canal con fuente partida+-12V


----------



## phavlo (Dic 3, 2011)

También podes armar el TDA7377,12V 4,5A,  estéreo, 30W+30W aproximados. en el foro hay un tema bastante completo sobre ese ampli.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 3, 2011)

Si lees el titulo se trata de un tema sobre amplificdores de 10W no de 30.

Por otro lado con viento a favor no entrega más de 24W con 14.4 V de fuetne sobre 4ohms y una terrible distorción del 10%

Los amllificadores de uso automotriz no son aptos para la casa por su elevadísima distorción


----------



## jorge morales (Dic 3, 2011)

dejo a su amable consideracion este esquema con el tda2009, saludos


----------



## josesill (Dic 8, 2013)

disculpe yo tengo un ampli de 10w que hice y si alguno me pudiera decir si se puede hacer algo con un transformador de la fuente del modem alguien me podria ayudar


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 8, 2013)

Seguramente se pueda hacer "algo" , necesitamos los datos del transformador  y los datos de que tenés ganas de hacerte . . .


----------



## josesill (Dic 14, 2013)

es de 9v 1000ma me podrian ayudar


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 14, 2013)

A ver , poné el diagrama del amplificador y unas fotos de la fuente 

¿Cómo subo imagenes, *archivos* y demas?


----------



## josesill (Dic 15, 2013)

aca estan la fotos



a tambien para que pudiera poneresa fuente m pidio 470 mf 25v puente de diodo 1 amp 1 plus para chasis


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 15, 2013)

josesill dijo:


> es de 9v 1000ma me podrian ayudar


 
No podés poner la foto de donde dice eso , porque no es lo mismo 9V*ac* que 9V*dc*


----------



## josesill (Dic 16, 2013)

te pongo aca los datos porque no tengo para sacarle la foto y que se vea bienadaptador de corriente alterna tension nominal de entrada: 220V-50HZ 90ma
tension nominal de salida :9V-1000ma


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 16, 2013)

Bueno , medile con el tester cual es el positivo y cual el negativo de la fuente y entonces lo conectás al amplificador , *positivo a la pata 5 y negativo a la 3*.

El jack lo conectás la masa a la pata 3 del potenciómetro y la señal a la pata 1 *del potenciómetro*


----------



## josesill (Dic 16, 2013)

muchas gracias capooo disculpa q*ue* sea cabe*z*a dura tengo que desarmar la fuente para hacer lo del + al 5 y el - a la 3 ??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 16, 2013)

No solo tienes que identificar con un tester cual es el positivo y cual es el negativo de esa fuente , porque si conectás al revés . . . chau amplificador


----------



## josesill (Dic 16, 2013)

jaja oka y como se llamaria el componente que recibe la ficha de la fuente donde se enchufa


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 16, 2013)

Plug hueco , pero tenés que llevar la fuente porque hay como 10 modelos distintos.

Todavía no mediste el positivo y negativo de la fuente esa ?


----------



## josesill (Dic 16, 2013)

todavia no lo mediii tengo que ir a lo de mi tio que tiene soldador y tester a yo el jack ya lo tenia conectado pero lo probe con pila de 9volt ni sube ni baja


----------

